# Where are all the loaners



## KateWMP (11 November 2015)

When I was younger (and even now if I was horseless) I was forever looking for a horse on loan but couldn't find anything. Yet I have been struggling for months to find people suitable to loan my two horses.....they are safe/sensible etc but people seem to be put off by their breeds (cobs) as they think they are slow/ploddy/boring.

I've advertised online and in local tack shops, what else can I do?


----------



## EQUIDAE (11 November 2015)

I can't even find a (reliable) loaner for no money, no jobs either, just riding. Mine isn't a cob either.


----------



## Leo Walker (11 November 2015)

Same here, and I'm happy to pay for lessons and take them out competing etc. All they have to do is ride a couple of times a week. I've given up now. Its easier just to pay my instructor to ride.


----------



## Mitch&I (11 November 2015)

I was offered a long term full loan - and chose to buy instead.

It may sound silly but the responsibility of looking after someone else's horse and tack made me feel incredibly anxious. Anxious to the point of sleepless nights. What's more silly, is that during my working life with horses, I successfully looked after other peoples horses day in, day out for years!

More generally, I think the low price of many horses presently, might also be making it more easy for more people to buy. Loaning (or sharing) is no longer the only option for the less well off (such as myself &#55357;&#56836.


----------



## ponyparty (14 December 2015)

KateWMP said:



			When I was younger (and even now if I was horseless) I was forever looking for a horse on loan but couldn't find anything. Yet I have been struggling for months to find people suitable to loan my two horses.....they are safe/sensible etc but people seem to be put off by their breeds (cobs) as they think they are slow/ploddy/boring.

I've advertised online and in local tack shops, what else can I do?
		
Click to expand...

I was part-loaning a horse up until recently, but the experience wasn't altogether pleasant and has made me think twice about whether I'd do it again. 

Things like: tack/rugs not fitting properly, farrier not coming out regularly enough, owner trying to raise price by 50% out of the blue, dangerous facilities, horse not insured by owner (who also couldn't afford vet bills) so at a time when I would have called a vet (had he been my horse), owner didn't want/couldn't afford to... And on top of all this, generally felt like the owner was taking advantage of my good nature and love of horses. 

It has really put me off the idea. I'd love to help someone with their horse(s) in return for riding, and am happy to contribute financially, but I will be very careful if I decide to go down that route again!


----------



## J.Perrett (30 December 2015)

Hello,
I have a similar problem. I'd love to loan a horse but I work very erratic hours(in the NHS) and it can be hard to find a part loan or share so I can ride around my schedule. I am getting frustrated with lack of horse riding


----------



## EQUIDAE (30 December 2015)

I'm still looking for a part loaner - can't find anyone reliable 

No money, no jobs, just riding. Just a committment for one weekend hack so I can get my youngster out - the rest of the time the horse would be theirs to do what they want. I have a flood lit arena and transport too...


----------



## J.Perrett (30 December 2015)

I'd be interested in riding, where abouts are you based?


----------



## EQUIDAE (30 December 2015)

J.Perrett said:



			I'd be interested in riding, where abouts are you based?
		
Click to expand...

PMd you


----------



## Leo Walker (30 December 2015)

I'm in Northampton if anyone is interested. Floodlit school and access to miles and miles of off road hacking in Salcey Forest. And literally all you have to do is turn up :lol:


----------



## ponyparty (2 January 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			I'm in Northampton if anyone is interested. Floodlit school and access to miles and miles of off road hacking in Salcey Forest. And literally all you have to do is turn up :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds amazing! For me it needs to be within 30 mins of south Birmingham though - from the point of view of riding after work in the week, that's too big a commute! 
Sigh. Life is so boring without horses. A weekly lesson just doesn't cut it once you've had your own/one on loan &#128546;


----------



## EQUIDAE (2 January 2016)

I have an idea - continue this thread with for loan/loan wanted and the first part of the post code. Like a loaning dating site

For part loan OL13


----------



## J.Perrett (2 January 2016)

Great idea!
Loan Wanted near CV31


----------



## Bubbles2016 (2 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			I have an idea - continue this thread with for loan/loan wanted and the first part of the post code. Like a loaning dating site

For part loan OL13
		
Click to expand...

Great idea! Part loan wanted south east Birmingham


----------



## ponyparty (2 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			I have an idea - continue this thread with for loan/loan wanted and the first part of the post code. Like a loaning dating site

For part loan OL13
		
Click to expand...

Excellent idea! Part loan wanted near B30


----------



## fasteronmyown2legs (4 January 2016)

Thread title is misleading... I'm disappointed !


----------



## Annette4 (5 January 2016)

See I'm struggling to find a part loan or something to ride in return for jobs in my local area, TF2.


----------



## Ellie73 (7 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			I'm still looking for a part loaner - can't find anyone reliable 

No money, no jobs, just riding. Just a committment for one weekend hack so I can get my youngster out - the rest of the time the horse would be theirs to do what they want. I have a flood lit arena and transport too...
		
Click to expand...

depending where about you are I am searching for a loan or someone who needs a little help, I recently lost my beautiful mare I had her for 9 years and I  am not quite ready to buy another but am missing everything single part of not having a horse to ride or look after ! even poo picking!

I have completed my BHS stable management and riding 
and got my RDA teaching qual and worked on a years for 3 years, it breaks me I am no longer involved with horses 
if any one needs a hand or has a loan, im based in Cannock, but can travel as I drive 

much appreciated!


----------



## JulesRules (7 January 2016)

I have a 15.3 mare for share/part loan CV7 between Coventry and Birmingham meriden area


----------



## EQUIDAE (7 January 2016)

I may have found someone! Interested in dressage but she rode her for the second time today and was jumping 60cm uprights. Not bad for someone who doesn't jump  I love my mare - she just fills you with confidence


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (27 January 2016)

I'm in Walsall if anyone can suggest anywhere nearby who are looking for a sharer


----------



## Pinkvboots (27 January 2016)

I am still looking for a rider in Hertfordshire no jobs just riding for free someone text me today seemed really keen asked me to call her this evening so I did and she didn't answer, it's quite disheartening to be honest


----------



## lawa (28 January 2016)

Shame you are not closer


----------



## applecart14 (29 January 2016)

i would bite your hand off if you were nearer. My horse is on walk work only at the moment, I long to do some schooling or grid work


----------



## mighty attom (29 January 2016)

hi, I know someone in Walsall with a tb who needs a sharer. they must be an experienced rider. good facilities on yard. if you`re interested  text me on 07815613269. I can swap your phone numbers then.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (29 January 2016)

mighty attom said:



			hi, I know someone in Walsall with a tb who needs a sharer. they must be an experienced rider. good facilities on yard. if you`re interested  text me on 07815613269. I can swap your phone numbers then.
		
Click to expand...

Sent you a text


----------



## mighty attom (30 January 2016)

I`ll swap your numbers if she`s ok with that. thankyou


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (31 January 2016)

mighty attom said:



			I`ll swap your numbers if she`s ok with that. thankyou
		
Click to expand...

that's perfect thank you


----------



## JulesRules (31 January 2016)

Applecart - think you are near me. I have a mare who has just come back into work and I'm trying to get her fit with lots of schooling and I've just started popping her over a few poles too - a bit of grid work would probably do her the world of good&#128521;

You are more than welcome. We are near Meriden/ Maxstoke /Fillongley


----------



## chestnut cob (31 January 2016)

Annette4 said:



			See I'm struggling to find a part loan or something to ride in return for jobs in my local area, TF2.
		
Click to expand...

Annette - what sort of horse are you looking for?  what's your experience etc?  I could do with someone to ride mine an extra day a week. I do have someone but she can only do one day in the week.  I'm around at weekends and Friday afternoons but struggle any other week day.


----------



## lawa (9 February 2016)

Chesnut I think I have sent you a pm


----------



## islauren (3 April 2016)

Where are you based been looking for a decent loan in the telford area for ages aha x


----------

